
Millions of Active WebSockets with Node.js - alexhultman
https://medium.com/@alexhultman/millions-of-active-websockets-with-node-js-7dc575746a01
======
raidicy
Why is deno so much slower than node.js?

~~~
alexhultman
This is not going to fit in a single comment :)

